# Melbourne - worth living in?



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 September 2008)

Hello,

I would like to know what the city of Melbourne is like to live in in current times. I have been there a few times and really like the city compared to Sydney. 

What are the suburbs of Sandringham and Brighton like? Are they expensive, dirty, crime ridden or anything else?

What is transport like? What are the infrastructure and services like?


----------



## Sean K (11 September 2008)

I ´m biased, Melbourne is home.

But I have also lived in Sydney, Canberra, Brisbane, Darwin, Albury...

Favourite place to live has been Cronulla. It ´s a riot of a time there!

On Melbourne, depends on your lifestyle to where you would like to live so can ´t comment.

I last lived in Fitzroy for 2 years and I will be going back there. It ´s a bit of a younger persons party suburb, if that ´s your thing. Heap of bars, restaurants, cafe ´s, parks and gardens nearby, and you can walk to the city.


----------



## wayneL (11 September 2008)

I've lived in Perth, Brisbane, The Gold Coast and Melbourne, and visited Sydney heaps.

If I was ever forced, kicking and screaming to go back to Oz, it would be Inner Suburbs/Melbourne City. 

Cosmopolitan, relatively safe, cultured, you get seasons....

Outer suburbs are crap mostly until you get out to Mornington Peninsula, The Dandenongs and around Mt Macedon.

Brighton is pretty highbrow, nice spot, if you like keeping up with the Jones'.


----------



## marklar (11 September 2008)

YES! I live in the CBD and love it; trams at my front door, trains a very short walk, chinatown & lygon street close by, plenty of pubs, walk to the 'G' for the footy & cricket, art & culture abound, plenty of good looking and *ahem* friendly girls 

m.


----------



## OK2 (11 September 2008)

Great place to live and bring up a family. My wife is a beautician and many of her clients have moved here from Queensland wanting to bring up their families especially those with daughters. In my line of work I meet a lot of professionals who have moved from Sydney, they appreciate the quality of life here. A multicultural society which blends into an Aussie one without the segragation seen elsewhere. Great food, footy, day trips, sport, education, roads, fishing, politics, relatively safe (no gangs other than the real Soprano's) and all in a compact consistant package. So if you love diversity then Melbourne is the place to be.


----------



## Grinder (11 September 2008)

I think so. Have lived in many cities great & small, picturesque & full of vitality, all exhuberating their own charm. Yet none have that special something Melbourne seems to posses, or maybe they do & I'm just feeling very proud & patriotic after recently arriving back home.


----------



## Bushman (11 September 2008)

We have the best cafe's, the best band scene in Australia and the best sporting facilities. Roads are on the mend, public transport is cr*p and you need to travel to get to the beaches. 

I have lived in Balwyn, Canterbury, Fitzroy, Fitzroy North and now Fairfield. Inner city is better if you are younger; the 'burbs in the east are little bastions of the Mother Country and you cannot get a house in Balwayn now for under a million.  

What I like best about Melbourne is there is no quintessential Melburnian - it is a melting pot of all the nations of the world. 

Would I live elsewhere in Oz? Probably yes to Hobart and maybe to Sydney. 

Now for the caveat - the weather is schizophrenic, the drivers are aggressive and we seem to be having an emerging issue with blockhead violence in the City after dark. Also housing affordability and rental supply are at all time lows.


----------



## dalek (11 September 2008)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know what the city of Melbourne is like to live in in current times. I have been there a few times and really like the city compared to Sydney.
> 
> ...




To answer your specific questions, any of the bayside suburbs Sandringham, Hampton, Black Rock, Brighton tend to be expensive with entry levels in the $800k range. they are all very attractive clean and well serviced with the exception of public transport which tends to be a bit sparse.
Melbourne in general terms can rightfully claim to be the most liveable city in Australia despite some "variations" in daily weather patterns and a pretty average State Government at the moment.
A bit biased and yes I have lived bayside for a few years now.


----------



## Mofra (11 September 2008)

Putting away my bias here (lived in Melborune, Canberra, Sydney & a couple of country towns, and Melbourne is my favourite) it really is a suburb-dependant city. Lifestyle in Brunswick will be completely different to living in St Albans. 

Inner city living in Melbourne is fantastic, I share a car with my partner yet rarely drive as everything I need is close at hand, the local music scene is brilliant as are the hidden bars, galleries, resteraunts etc.

Downside is the media's constant need to compare Melbourne to other cities - seriously, if someone is happy where they live, what does it really matter?

BTW, if you tell someone you don't actually follow an AFL team, don't be offended by the blank stares you receive (you would get the same look if you told someone you were conceived by aliens, sport outpaces Christianity as a religeon here).


----------



## Junior (11 September 2008)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Hello,
> 
> I would like to know what the city of Melbourne is like to live in in current times. I have been there a few times and really like the city compared to Sydney.
> 
> ...




I'm 25 yo.  Born and raised in Sandringham/Hampton/Brighton and only moved away from Bayside about 18 months ago....obviously I am a bit biased.

Housing is expensive, however if you go inland a bit it gets more affordable, public transport isn't bad as a train line runs straight through Bayside, it's approx. 15-20 mins to Flinders St station on the train.  Bayside is great for families, nice schools, near the beach, plenty of parks, shopping areas and low crime.  It's far enough from the city that the traffic isn't bad, but as I said it's only a brief train ride away.

I now live inner city which is awesome.  So yeah, if you're young get an inner city apartment, if you have a family and can afford it go for bayside.


----------



## pepperoni (11 September 2008)

Melb is fine.

Has the critical mass to be good for jobs and entertainment.

Good affordability and good to get around for its size.

Probably will have some of the best immigration growth for those reasons.

Showing my bias id say not as pretty as places like perth and syd in terms of topography and blue water near the CBD but not a deal breaker.

Main prob for me is climate.  After this year's winter Im even wondering if syd is too cold.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (11 September 2008)

Thanks everyone for your replies.

I may be a Melbournian at some stage so just getting information. 

With regard to rental properties in Fitzroy how expensive is the area? And how expensive is the city centre area?


----------



## Bushman (11 September 2008)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies.
> 
> I may be a Melbournian at some stage so just getting information.
> 
> With regard to rental properties in Fitzroy how expensive is the area? And how expensive is the city centre area?




Was renting about 12 months ago in Ftizroy North - $1500 pcm for a small 2 bedroom in Batman Street (no jokes - a street near the Empress of Scotchmer Street). Rental market just gets tighter so expect a bit more now. Also there will be a Fitzroy premium attached. Just watch for the housing commissions around crn Gertrude Street and Brunswick Street. Part of the grungy inner city charm no doubt but you probably don't want to live right next door to it.


----------



## gfresh (11 September 2008)

I lived in Melbourne for 27 years. Would I ever move back? no  But it's good to visit a few times a year. 

Fitzroy and anything inner city is getting more expensive. Brunswick street is definitely the more arty area, but has it's own very unique character. People have been attracted to the area, and many new apartment blocks have sprung up. Now they whinge about the noise/music venues, and the very things that made the area so unique. In some ways that character is being displaced. 

There is a lot more to do in the town compared to the rest of Australia, only behind Sydney. Weather sucks ass a lot of the year, meaning you get about 4 months of "good", where you can actually enjoy the outdoor lifestyle there. The rest is iffy. Melbournites hibernate a lot of the year, and on the first sniff of warmth and sunshine swarm around like ants  and everything is packed. 

The Brighton and Sandringham areas are great for that, in fact all along that strip is great for going for a drive, dine, or riding a bike, walk, swim, etc, but the premium is large. 

Public transport is getting very crowded these days compared to even a few years ago, and is completely overstretched. Roads are quite good during non-peak periods, however watch out for those 3km/hr speed cameras, they make driving a chore.

Places like Docklands can find you quite well placed apartments for not too bad a price right next to the city. Mainly due to over-supply a few years ago, but may have evened out by now.


----------



## OK2 (11 September 2008)

gfresh said:


> I lived in Melbourne for 27 years. Would I ever move back? no  But it's good to visit a few times a year.
> 
> Fitzroy and anything inner city is getting more expensive. Brunswick street is definitely the more arty area, but has it's own very unique character. People have been attracted to the area, and many new apartment blocks have sprung up. Now they whinge about the noise/music venues, and the very things that made the area so unique. In some ways that character is being displaced.
> 
> ...




Sounds like sour grapes. The number of expats moving back to Melbourne from BrisVegas is ridiculous. No longer is it 4 seasons in a day here and our median rainfall is less than South East Qld's, no longer is it "beautiful one day, perfect the next" in QLD. Melburnians can be found in the cafes, clubs, theatres and restaurants all year round unlike the Gold Coast which is a ghost town for the nine months of the year that we aren't holidaying in it. Got to love the rivalry. Go Melbourne Storm, Cats, Dogs, Hawks, Saints and Magpies


----------



## IFocus (11 September 2008)

"Snake Pliskin" for some reason strikes me more as a Sydney name!


----------



## Smurf1976 (11 September 2008)

gfresh said:


> Weather sucks ass a lot of the year, meaning you get about 4 months of "good", where you can actually enjoy the outdoor lifestyle there.
> 
> Roads are quite good during non-peak periods, however watch out for those 3km/hr speed cameras, they make driving a chore.



Capital cities annual average rainfall (this data is a bit old, 1960 - 1990, but still a reasonable indication)

Adelaide 552 mm
Hobart 626 mm
Canberra 629 mm
Melbourne 659 mm
Perth 870 mm
Brisbane 1150 mm
Sydney 1226 mm
Darwin 1814 mm

So Melbourne is relatively dry by Australian city standards. Melbourne does however have the lowest sunshine hours of any of these cities - 5.5 hours per day versus 5.8 to 8.5 for the rest. There's a lot of cloud and fog isn't uncommon which blocks the sun.

As for the speed cameras, you are joking right? 3 km/h is half walking speed. Surely Melbourne doesn't really have 3 km/h speed limits anywhere with cameras to enforce them? Surely not...


----------



## OK2 (11 September 2008)

Smurf1976 said:


> Capital cities annual average rainfall (this data is a bit old, 1960 - 1990, but still a reasonable indication)
> 
> Adelaide 552 mm
> Hobart 626 mm
> ...




The lowest number of sunshine hours might explain why Victoria has the largest number of snow resorts in Australia, more than double the rest of the country combined.

3 km/h speed cameras= cynicism
we do have 40km/h speed limits in front of all schools before students arrive and again when they leave, this has seen a great reduction in the number of students involved in accidents.


----------



## sam76 (11 September 2008)

Just move to Ballarat.

Communte every day by train 55mins to Spencer Street

affordable and you get more bang for your buck.

We moved here a year ago from South Yarra and would never move back.


----------



## gfresh (11 September 2008)

3km/hr leeway.. it's ridiculous. You spend more time watching your speedo than you do the road. Anyhow, enough of that. 

It's probably not the rainfall, mainly the average temperature that is quite different. Again, that's a personal thing. Some people say they like Melbourne because it's cooler weather. 

Sour grapes? pft.. I chose where I wanted to live and I think I'm in the best position to know whether I'm happy or not with that decision. I visit regularly by choice, but after many years I know I'm happier here. 

Anyhow, this is turning into rivalry. Everybody has their own perspective, that was mine


----------



## OK2 (11 September 2008)

gfresh said:


> 3km/hr leeway.. it's ridiculous. You spend more time watching your speedo than you do the road. Anyhow, enough of that.
> 
> It's probably not the rainfall, mainly the average temperature that is quite different. Again, that's a personal thing. Some people say they like Melbourne because it's cooler weather.
> 
> ...




Nothing wrong with rivalry, that is what makes Melbourne great. You can have a debate, you can haggle or even have a yelling match at the markets and it is all good. The multicultural influence kicks in and we rarely take things personally, why do you think that all the fake politicians are in Sydney.


----------



## tech/a (11 September 2008)

Nah

To many Victorians


----------



## OK2 (11 September 2008)

tech/a said:


> Nah
> 
> To many Victorians




go the Crows, go all the way back to Adelaide!!!


----------



## nioka (11 September 2008)

sam76 said:


> Just move to Ballarat.)




I spent 2 years living in Ballarat, in the Air Force. I missed the summer the first year, I was having a hair cut when it went past.


----------



## ceasar73 (11 September 2008)

I love MELBOURNE, but its fast becoming a ****e hole!

Its expanding too fast.They have let too many people..the result?? a huge increase in demand on everything.What happens when demand > supply?

ceasar73.


----------



## pepperoni (11 September 2008)

OK2 said:


> Nothing wrong with rivalry, that is what makes Melbourne great. You can have a debate, you can haggle or even have a yelling match at the markets and it is all good. The multicultural influence kicks in and we rarely take things personally, why do you think that all the fake politicians are in Sydney.




Another bad thing about melb ... "Rivalry" syd, adel, perth, bris!

No such bs distraction in syd ... just getting on with things ... thats a fact and a good one.

All aus cities are different and one mans trash in another mans treasure.


----------



## Smurf1976 (11 September 2008)

pepperoni said:


> All aus cities are different and one mans trash in another mans treasure.



Hit the nail on the head there. Live where YOU like it.


----------



## Junior (12 September 2008)

If you like AFL and attending sporting events move to Melbourne.  The MCG is my second home.  Also...good nightlife and ski resorts aren't too far away.


----------



## OK2 (13 September 2008)

pepperoni said:


> Another bad thing about melb ... "Rivalry" syd, adel, perth, bris!
> 
> No such bs distraction in syd ... just getting on with things ... thats a fact and a good one.
> 
> All aus cities are different and one mans trash in another mans treasure.




I do apologize for my opinion Mr Balmoral Slopes, I could not help noticing your location and I do hope that you have the North Shore water views as it almost doubles the value of your property and not to mention your status. Oh, but that would be just a distraction. Cynicism at it's greatest!!!


----------



## Sean K (13 September 2008)

ceasar73 said:


> I love MELBOURNE, but its fast becoming a ****e hole!
> 
> Its expanding too fast.They have let too many people..the result?? a huge increase in demand on everything.What happens when demand > supply?
> 
> ceasar73.



Are you Carpal Gumnut, or just stolen his avatar?

Might depend where you live to classify the whole of melbs as a craphole.

Anywhere near Werribee and you may be right.

Come to the just north of melbs and I ´ll show you a good time....

In 2 years.


----------



## Julia (13 September 2008)

pepperoni said:


> A
> All aus cities are different and one mans trash in another mans treasure.



Agreed.  I'd never want to live in Melbourne simply because I hate being cold.




OK2 said:


> I do apologize for my opinion Mr Balmoral Slopes, I could not help noticing your location and I do hope that you have the North Shore water views as it almost doubles the value of your property and not to mention your status. Oh, but that would be just a distraction. Cynicism at it's greatest!!!




Not sure what this snakey and sarcastic comment achieved?
We lived for a while on the Esplanade at Balmoral Beach a number of years ago (renting I should add) and it was just gorgeous.  Good luck to anyone who lives in this beautiful part of Sydney.


----------



## Duckman#72 (13 September 2008)

I just love Melbourne:1luvu:.......everything about it, from the trams and public transport system, to the cafes, to the restaurants, to the sporting culture, to the people and most importantly the "overall vibe" of the place.

Duckman


----------



## pepperoni (13 September 2008)

OK2 said:


> I do apologize for my opinion Mr Balmoral Slopes, I could not help noticing your location and I do hope that you have the North Shore water views as it almost doubles the value of your property and not to mention your status. Oh, but that would be just a distraction. Cynicism at it's greatest!!!




Balmoral slopes is nice. Esp Redan street.  27 meter frontage to 2 streets etc 

Amazing how people get so upset over an address ... like I said I dont really care where other people live as long as I dont have to live there (one mans trash is another mans treasure. )

Besides rivalry is proven to be the no 1 cause of brain cancer :


----------



## Julia (13 September 2008)

pepperoni said:


> BBesides rivalry is proven to be the no 1 cause of brain cancer :



Did you make that up?
Doesn't sound like a particularly scientific statistic.
(sorry to be off topic)


----------



## pepperoni (13 September 2008)

Julia said:


> Did you make that up?
> Doesn't sound like a particularly scientific statistic.
> (sorry to be off topic)




Absolutely ha ha.

Seriously though who cares where anyone else lives as long as you can find somewhere you are happy.


----------



## OK2 (13 September 2008)

pepperoni said:


> Balmoral slopes is nice. Esp Redan street.  27 meter frontage to 2 streets etc
> 
> Amazing how people get so upset over an address ... like I said I dont really care where other people live as long as I dont have to live there (one mans trash is another mans treasure. )
> 
> Besides rivalry is proven to be the no 1 cause of brain cancer :




Upset, not in the slightest. Simply get back to the comment "No such bs distraction in syd ... just getting on with things ... thats a fact and a good one." from a person boasting about their address that is.

When I sought advice to buy an investment property in Sydney some 10 years ago all the locals said to go the North Shore, I listened to a few agents in Melbourne who all advised me to buy commercial in or around Redfurn the Sydney slums of the time. Now you do the homework, capital growth in Redfurn v Balmoral? My investment property returned substanialy more than any comparison in Balmoral over the same period, a well known North Shore developer bought the property off me and at the time said "who would of ever thought?" And I never had a postcode to boast about just the rewards without the views.


----------



## Sean K (13 September 2008)

Julia said:


> Agreed.  I'd never want to live in Melbourne simply because I hate being cold.



Julia, there ´s this new invention called  ´heating ´ and  ´clothes ´you may want to look in to...



But yes agree, gets chilly if you aren ´t prepared. But in the heat, you can only take so many things off, whereas in the cold, you can dress for it.


----------



## pepperoni (13 September 2008)

OK2 said:


> Upset, not in the slightest. Simply get back to the comment "No such bs distraction in syd ... just getting on with things ... thats a fact and a good one." from a person boasting about their address that is.
> 
> When I sought advice to buy an investment property in Sydney some 10 years ago all the locals said to go the North Shore, I listened to a few agents in Melbourne who all advised me to buy commercial in or around Redfurn the Sydney slums of the time. Now you do the homework, capital growth in Redfurn v Balmoral? My investment property returned substanialy more than any comparison in Balmoral over the same period, a well known North Shore developer bought the property off me and at the time said "who would of ever thought?" And I never had a postcode to boast about just the rewards without the views.




Its "Redfern" 

Balmoral Slopes is where I live hence the reference on my avatar  .... some get upset about it ... and get made fun of.  End of story.


----------



## pepperoni (13 September 2008)

kennas said:


> Julia, there ´s this new invention called  ´heating ´ and  ´clothes ´you may want to look in to...
> 
> 
> 
> But yes agree, gets chilly if you aren ´t prepared. But in the heat, you can only take so many things off, whereas in the cold, you can dress for it.




No offence but we have been spending a fortune in "heating" in sydney for at least the last 4 months ... nobody up here in their right mind would move anywhere colder after that winter!

Most places near the coast dont have any aircon or any need for it ... summer is VERY mild.


----------



## nunthewiser (13 September 2008)

yes melbourne is a great place to visit said by someone that lived there for many years.


----------



## Julia (14 September 2008)

kennas said:


> Julia, there ´s this new invention called  ´heating ´ and  ´clothes ´you may want to look in to...
> 
> 
> 
> But yes agree, gets chilly if you aren ´t prepared. But in the heat, you can only take so many things off, whereas in the cold, you can dress for it.



Well now, Kennas, that's just fine if you like being stuck inside.  I don't.
I like being outside, walking on the beach, gardening, swimming.  It's called being active.

In the heat you have air conditioning and pools if you find it too hot.
Much of coastal S.E. Qld doesn't get as hot as Melbourne on their hot days anyway.  I didn't have the air con on once last summer.

All I did was say that I personally wouldn't want to live in Melbourne because I find it too cold.  I didn't rubbish the city or denigrate anyone else wanting to live there!


----------



## robots (14 September 2008)

hello,

lighten up man its the internet,

thankyou
robots


----------



## Timmy (14 September 2008)

robots said:


> hello,
> 
> lighten up man its the internet,
> 
> ...





Excellent advice robots - thank_you_


----------



## Junior (14 September 2008)

pepperoni said:


> Another bad thing about melb ... "Rivalry" syd, adel, perth, bris!
> 
> No such bs distraction in syd ... just getting on with things ... thats a fact and a good one.
> 
> All aus cities are different and one mans trash in another mans treasure.




No one in Sydney cares about rivalry?  You're above it?  Third most viewed article on SMH:

http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2008/09/13/1220857897713.html


----------



## pepperoni (14 September 2008)

Junior said:


> No one in Sydney cares about rivalry?  You're above it?  Third most viewed article on SMH:
> 
> http://www.smh.com.au/articles/2008/09/13/1220857897713.html




Well there you go ... conclusive evidence sydney siders are hooked on the close fought rivalry with melb ha ha.

Wouldnt waste my time reading past the first line.


----------



## Timmy (14 September 2008)

Junior
Junior
Junior

Who is this Ethisphere Institute of which the article speaks?

Sound like a bunch of greenie-pinko, dolphin-hugging, Prius-driving geeks.  Wouldn't be surpirsed if they fund terrorist organisations.  The number plates in NSW say it all. “The Premier State”.  Keep that in mind Junior.  And Sydney is known as Emerald city.  Keep that in mind too.

And all those statistics quoted by Mr. Salt.  Remember, statistics are the last refuge of the scoundrel.  Or something like that.  Actually it might be the NSW parliament, I might have to get back to you on that.

And just look at who had the last word in that article, Paul Keating "If you don't live in Sydney, you're just camping out."  I know, if the internet was around then, Mr. Keating would have been well respected on ASF.  We should hear his wise words.



Junior said:


> Third most viewed article on SMH:




Junior, Sydney people don't really read the Fairfax press.  Too wet.  So 3rd place means about 15 people, and they would be economic refugees from Melbourne, busy now telephoning their new friends in Sydney to say, “See, I told you so...”  Tiresome.  

Premier State Junior, Premier State.  Emerald city.

Now if you don't mind, I am off to queue for food and water at Bondi Junction.


----------



## Junior (15 September 2008)

I understand the SMH has as much credibility as the Herald Sun.  But I knew I'd get a bite!


----------



## Timmy (15 September 2008)

Junior said:


> I understand the SMH has as much credibility as the Herald Sun.  But I knew I'd get a bite!




LOL!


----------



## korrupt_1 (29 December 2008)

I've got a wedding in Melbourne to attend in early Feb and so I wan to combine it with a mini get away with the family.

Any suggestions for what to do and where to stay?

Want something  luxurious in CBD but close to all the action.

What to do? Something suitable for a 18mth toddler?


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (29 December 2008)

When I was young and very rich I lived in Toorak, and would suggest it for anyone in a similar situation.

There are many old crocs living there and botox rules.  This can be quite alarming if waiting for a taxi pissed or otherwise substance affected.

The outer suburbs are populated by the middle class, godbotherers and bogans, so stay within 3-4 k of the CBD and you should be safe.

They have trams too.

gg


----------



## So_Cynical (29 December 2008)

How did i miss this thread :dunno: Was born and spent half my life in and 
around Melbourne....i hate the place with a passion. :disgust:

Melbourne is good for 2 things, sport and low end (cheap) food...that,s it.


----------



## roland (29 December 2008)

Born and bred in Sydney, spent 3 years in Melbourne as part of my Airforce training around 1976. It may have been partly due to it being the first place I was let loose on by myself, but I found it to be a ball!

I only ever saw Melbourne city on weekends, and each weekend was an adventure in escaping the confines of the RAAF base.

Used to love the crazy weather!


----------



## prawn_86 (29 December 2008)

korrupt_1 said:


> I've got a wedding in Melbourne to attend in early Feb and so I wan to combine it with a mini get away with the family.
> 
> Any suggestions for what to do and where to stay?
> 
> ...




Why not check out ASFs cousin Travel Forum and see if you can get any info there?


----------



## gav (30 December 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> The outer suburbs are populated by the middle class, godbotherers and bogans, so stay within 3-4 k of the CBD and you should be safe.




ROFL, says the guy who lives in Townsville!


----------



## Mr Capital (30 December 2008)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> What are the suburbs of Sandringham and Brighton like? Are they expensive, dirty, crime ridden or anything else?




Expensive, Clean, Expensive, Pretentious.


----------



## wayneL (30 December 2008)

Mr Capital said:


> Expensive, Clean, Expensive, *Pretentious.*



LOL, and 'nary a 'nuther word needed.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> When I was young and very rich I lived in Toorak, and would suggest it for anyone in a similar situation.
> 
> There are many old crocs living there and botox rules.  This can be quite alarming if waiting for a taxi pissed or otherwise substance affected.
> 
> ...






gav said:


> ROFL, says the guy who lives in Townsville!




Fair go mate.

We all have times in our lives where we do different things.

I liked as a youth to hang out with the rich and beautiful. I had a ball.

Now I enjoy shooting, fishing and rooting, not necessarily in that order.

I couldn't live in Toorak now, but with your breasts and a bit of botox you might get away with it.

gg


----------



## MrBurns (30 December 2008)

Melbourne has everything, good places to eat everywhere, places to go etc a very good place to live, safe secure and away from global violence.

BUT after visiting Europe I would love to try London or Tuscany, Italy or Croatia that's where the REAL scenery is, Tuscany is just so beautiful it makes you want to cry.


----------



## MrBurns (30 December 2008)

Garpal Gumnut said:


> When I was young and very rich I lived in Toorak, and would suggest it for anyone in a similar situation.
> 
> There are many old crocs living there and botox rules.  This can be quite alarming if waiting for a taxi pissed or otherwise substance affected.
> 
> ...





You WERE very rich ? tell me more.


----------



## theasxgorilla (30 December 2008)

MrBurns said:


> You WERE very rich ? tell me more.




He did say young and very rich...it could be that he is now older and excruciatingly rich!


----------



## MrBurns (30 December 2008)

theasxgorilla said:


> He did say young and very rich...it could be that he is now older and excruciatingly rich!




Indeed, never thought of that......


----------



## ColB (30 December 2008)

> Originally quoted by *So_Cynical* "How did i miss this thread  Was born and spent half my life in and around Melbourne....i hate the place with a passion.
> 
> Melbourne is good for 2 things, sport and low end (cheap) food...that,s it.




Surprise, surprise!  What type of comment would you expect from someone with the name So_Cynical!

However, I am mildly interested to know why you 'hate Melbourne with a passion'.  Your reasons might actually give your post some substance.

You are right about the sport but definitely wrong on the food comment if your inference is that we don't have (top end) restaurants.

Me, born in Perth, lived in Adelaide up until 10yrs age, and lived in Melbourne ever since.  No rivalry from me, I've been to Sydney, Gold Coast, Sunshine Coast and I have enjoyed all but Melbourne is home.


----------



## Bushman (30 December 2008)

korrupt_1 said:


> I've got a wedding in Melbourne to attend in early Feb and so I wan to combine it with a mini get away with the family.
> 
> Any suggestions for what to do and where to stay?
> 
> ...




I would suggest renting in East Melbourne - right next to the CBD but a lovely suburb too. May I suggest investigating a serviced apartment near the Fitzroy Gardens? Be good for the young'un too - lots of parklands etc.


----------



## Mr Capital (30 December 2008)

theasxgorilla said:


> He did say young and very rich...it could be that he is now older and excruciatingly rich!




But drives a Monaro


----------



## sam76 (30 December 2008)

The Windsor hotel is located at the top end of town - a very, very beautiful hotel.

I believe The Rialto has just finished major renovations.

wotif.com for somemajor bargains


----------



## Indie (30 December 2008)

I have been a Melbourne resident for over 10 years after growing up and spending the majority of my life in Sydney. I would like to urge all Sydney-siders to stay in Sydney. There is a healthy and harmonious mix of different people in Melbourne which has helped fashion it into the best city in Australia. Too many Nova Castrians could easily upset the fine balance we have down here.


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (9 September 2010)

How safe is Williamstown and what are the services like there? It has a good city view and some gardens etc. Is the local community there ok?


----------



## Logique (9 September 2010)

kennas said:


> ...But I have also lived in Sydney, Canberra, Brisbane, Darwin, Albury...
> Favourite place to live has been Cronulla. It ´s a riot of a time there!



Yes, I would take Cronulla from that list. 

Beachside away from the city is the way to go for me. Sydney or Melbourne - neither, they're cities.

If I could give advice to anyone, it would be to never, never live in Canberra. It's indescribably horrific.


----------



## JTLP (9 September 2010)

It's Snake Pliskin said:


> How safe is Williamstown and what are the services like there? It has a good city view and some gardens etc. Is the local community there ok?




Hi Snake,

Williamstown is safe - surrounding suburbs are no good (Seddon etc). Wouldn't really interest me in living across the Westgate though --> Try East Melbourne/Northcote/Westgarth Areas - all nice.

I grew up in Balwyn ---> Fantastic suburb with all the old money charm :

In any case --> Melbourne is fantastic.
- Fantastic culture
- Fantastic eating and drinking within the inner suburbs/CBD
- Free city parking on the street at night!
- 1 ticket services all modes of transport and can be purchased for a WHOLE DAY (not just return  )
- Sporting events are unrivalled (AFL GF, Aus Open etc)
- Toll Roads that are NOT NECESSARY to get from A - B and relatively inexpensive
- Some great beaches between 30 mins to 1.5hrs away (Half Moon Bay to Portsea - even go the other side)

Lots to love :1luvu::1luvu::1luvu::1luvu:


----------



## son of baglimit (9 September 2010)

JTLP said:


> Hi Snake,
> 
> Williamstown is safe - surrounding suburbs are no good (Seddon etc). Wouldn't really interest me in living across the Westgate though --> Try East Melbourne/Northcote/Westgarth Areas - all nice.




williamstown would be the millionaires playground of the western suburbs - tho the locals would probably want to tow the suburb across the bay and away from the 'west' tag lol.

near the water the homes are generally big, and expensive, but if youve got the cash you wont regret it. can be bitterly cold in winter tho.

assuming youve done your research since the initial post, todays question re:williamstown says  youve found something, and want some final 'go for it'. if you can afford it, then GO FOR IT.


----------



## Gringotts Bank (9 September 2010)

I've lived in Melbourne my whole life and I reckon I'm almost ready for a change.  My profession is fairly mobile, and the trading thing is completely mobile of course.

I'd miss the footy, that's about it.  Melbourne has lost its personality over the last 5+ years.  As far as I can recall, it peaked in the early 80's.   

Bris?  Perth?  Any recommendations?


----------



## It's Snake Pliskin (9 September 2010)

JTLP said:


> Hi Snake,
> 
> Williamstown is safe - surrounding suburbs are no good (Seddon etc). Wouldn't really interest me in living across the Westgate though --> Try East Melbourne/Northcote/Westgarth Areas - all nice.
> 
> ...




Thanks for the reply and love JTLP. It's good to get a feel of a place by those who have lived there. I think I'll have to visit Melbourne and see for myself. 

SOBaglimit,
No plans, just considering locations. On a map something looks good or close but not knowing what it is or what is there can be a mystery.
Thanks.


----------



## Tink (10 September 2010)

JTLP said:


> Lots to love :1luvu::1luvu::1luvu::1luvu:




Yep have to agree  : ) 

I was born in Melbourne, wouldnt live anywhere else, you should come down and see for yourself, Snake

I have seen all our capital cities and though they are all beautiful in their own way, I love it here

On top of everything else mentioned, culture, cafes, restaurants, fashion, shopping, footy - I love our 4 seasons


----------



## doogie_goes_off (10 September 2010)

Melbourne - worth visiting for the footy,fashion, shopping etc. However, living there? You gotta be kidding right! The grey dusty city, the sprawling burbs, the flat landscape, ethnic intolerance etc etc. 

Grow up Australia, live in the regions, visit the cities.


----------



## c-unit (10 September 2010)

Have lived in Melbourne for all my 22 years, however I did live in Sydney for a three month period and absolutely loved it. Hope to move back up there in my mid 20s. Sport here is great, and the people are much friendlier than in Sydney, but aesthetically and climate wise it isn't much chop.


----------



## JTLP (10 September 2010)

doogie_goes_off said:


> Melbourne - worth visiting for the footy,fashion, shopping etc. However, living there? You gotta be kidding right! The grey dusty city, the sprawling burbs, the flat landscape, ethnic intolerance etc etc.
> 
> Grow up Australia, live in the regions, visit the cities.






c-unit said:


> Have lived in Melbourne for all my 22 years, however I did live in Sydney for a three month period and absolutely loved it. Hope to move back up there in my mid 20s. Sport here is great, and the people are much friendlier than in Sydney, but aesthetically and climate wise it isn't much chop.




Ethnic intolerance? We are the second largest Greek speaking city behind Athens (apparently). We are a beautiful cultural melting pot that has flavours from all over the world...all welcome and all have assimilated into society nicely. 

Aesthetically no good? Come on...the city has a fantastic European vibe and the city has life   Sydneys CBD is awful...just a concrete jungle and very backward/poorly constructed. 

Who needs a big bridge that is effectively a money grabber anyway? Melbourne's only downside is the cooler climate in Winter...but Summer is a blast.

Neck up parrots - Melbourne is #1 :


----------



## nunthewiser (10 September 2010)

enjoys melbourne.

lived in yarraville/spotswood for a few years , enjoyed the diversity of foods and ppls walks in life.

williamstown is a great place to live.

i live in geraldton now and reckon it kicks melbournes a$$ anyday.

each to there own.


----------



## nulla nulla (11 September 2010)

Tink said:


> Yep have to agree  : )
> 
> I was born in Melbourne, wouldnt live anywhere else, you should come down and see for yourself, Snake
> 
> ...




And that was in just one day last week. lol


----------



## Tink (11 September 2010)

nulla nulla said:


> And that was in just one day last week. lol




LOL Nulla, well they cant complain then can they - catering for all needs : )

I actually enjoy all our seasons and look forward to each one.

Another thing I really like are our trams, something you certainly miss when you arent here.


----------



## son of baglimit (11 September 2010)

the following is my attitude towards melbourne - have lived here all my life and wont move - seems pointless.

ive always rated melbourne a great place to live, but wouldnt want to visit here.

it was an attitude borne out of the 70's & 80's - melbourne was a fairly dull place unless you lived here and knew where to find all the highlights - they didnt jump out at you. an example i can recall was the american today show (bryant gumble & jane pauley) visiting melbourne in about 1990. they spent 2 hours discussing all sorts of things, the people, the food, but not what they saw - because there was nothing to see. the one place they visited in a pre-taped item of any length was the MCG (paul roos gave them the tour) - and every ad-break was led to with a view of the G - the only thing we had to show off. but that was melbourne.

these days its changed a lot - theyve upgraded the G (lol), but yeah also added southbank, the docklands, port melbourne is clean now etc etc. lots of things to make it more visibly attractive & appealing to visitors. but those areas also attract the types who need the location to say who they are, rather than let their own personality do the speaking.

the weather - yeah for visitors its off putting. this winter is the 1st in a decade to be a real melbourne winter - ie wear a thick jacket EVERYDAY.
and summers can be very very hot, 08-09 the most recent example. but live here for a year and you get used to it. you dont get the violent storms typical along the east coast (except for that thing in march this year), just drizzle, cloud, drizzle, a chilly wind, then stinking hot days & nights - and yes all in the space of 24 hours lol.


----------



## Tink (12 September 2010)

I suppose it depends on what someone is looking for Son of Baglimit, I have a friend that comes down from QLD just for our shopping strips. 

Any tours that come from overseas come to Melbourne, I like that we dont miss out on much  : )

As Nun has said, each to their own.


----------



## son of baglimit (12 September 2010)

Tink said:


> I suppose it depends on what someone is looking for Son of Baglimit, I have a friend that comes down from QLD just for our shopping strips.
> 
> Any tours that come from overseas come to Melbourne, I like that we dont miss out on much  : )
> 
> As Nun has said, each to their own.




id always told the following to people coming to australia for an extended holiday/working holiday - minimum 12 months.

spend half your time travelling, seeing the sights, having the experiences, taking the photos etc etc - then spend the other half in melbourne and just live - settle into the lifestyle here - you wont regret it.


----------



## Logique (21 January 2012)

This lady is bailing out of Sydney in favour of Melbourne. I doubt she'll be the last. We should have left the federal parliament down there too.



> http://www.smh.com.au/opinion/socie...ney-but-youre-on-the-nose-20120120-1qac3.html
> Hate to tell you, Sydney, but you're on the nose - by Wendy Squires
> January 21, 2012
> After I hit 40, you [Sydney] just didn't look at me the same way. Don't deny it. Yeah, yeah, you say, dismissively. But let's look at things honestly, shall we? I know we only orbited a small pocket of the east and city suburbs but that was my world with you and, frankly, it started spinning too fast for me..
> ...


----------



## prawn_86 (21 January 2012)

Looks like i too will be moving to Melbourne later in the year. Only downside for me is the weather...


----------



## Tink (23 January 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> Looks like i too will be moving to Melbourne later in the year. Only downside for me is the weather...




Cant complain the last couple of weeks, the weather has been beautiful.
Off to the tennis for the day : )


----------



## JTLP (23 January 2012)

prawn_86 said:


> Looks like i too will be moving to Melbourne later in the year. Only downside for me is the weather...




Hi Prawn,

To be honest the weather is actually really nice. I've lived in Sydney now for 2 years and can say that I've never seen as much volume of rain than I have living here. The weather does appear to be better (a bit warmer) but the humidity is a killer.

Melbourne does get cold in Winter but it's always fresh and rarely humid. You'll love it!


----------



## Smurf1976 (23 January 2012)

JTLP said:


> I've lived in Sydney now for 2 years and can say that I've never seen as much volume of rain than I have living here.



Soggy Sydney with roughly double the rain of Adelaide, Melbourne or Hobart. 

That's official BOM data by the way.


----------



## Logique (24 January 2012)

JTLP said:


> ..I've lived in Sydney now for 2 years and can say that I've never seen as much volume of rain than I have living here. The weather does appear to be better (a bit warmer) but the humidity is a killer.
> Melbourne does get cold in Winter but it's always fresh and rarely humid. You'll love it!



True. The Sydney basin seems to generate it's own weather, it's often stormy, with frequent heavy rainfall events. 

And the humidity - commuters on Sydney public transport during Jan-March will be happy to tell you how 'wonderful' the weather is. If they retain the power of speech.


----------



## Miss Hale (24 January 2012)

I'm a Melburnian born and bred so am biased but I love living in Melbourne.  I've recently returned after 14 years in regional Victoria and, although I miss some aspects of living in the bush (not the threat of bushfires!) I am loving being back in Melbourne. My preference is for the eastern suburbs as that's where I grew up and have family and friends in the area. I love being just a tram ride away from the footy, cricket, tennis etc. I am finding housing prices depressingly high so we are renting at the moment.  The winters are a bit depressing, only the footy gets me through! Sydney gets more rain but it can be cold and drizzly during much of winter in Melbourne (and sometimes in Spring, Summer and Autumn too  ) so even though we don't get heaps of rain it sometimes seemd like we do when you get a string of cold damp days. 

Brighton and that area is lovely, so is Willliamstown.  I actually think there are heaps of great places to live in Melbourne. I have a nephew living in Fitroy and a brother in Abbotsford both loving the inner city lifestle. I've lived in Carlton in the past and it was great, I could walk to work in the CBD. Like I said, I prefer the slightly quieter (more boring?) eastern suburbs these days.  The only places that aren't too great are the very outer suburbs in all directions (IMO).


----------

